# lecture fichiers MKV par Airplay sur TV très saccadés



## Diaoulic (19 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

j'ai de gros soucis de saccades en lecture de fichiers MKV, envoyés de mon Ipad (air 4, OS à jour), vers une tv compatible en Airplay.
Est ce dû au format MKV?
la TV ne sors que le son en Airplay et je suis obligé de dupliquer l'écran de l'ipad pour avoir l'image et le son, mais cela provoque une lecture saccadée
j'ai tenté d'autres type de vidéos (youtube...) et ça passe très bien en Airplay sans dupliquer l'écran.

est ce normal? (du au format de fichier), existe t'il une solution?

merci pour vos retours


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Mai 2021)

juste un oubli, quelque soit le soft (VLC/Infuse/Extreme...)


----------



## edenpulse (19 Mai 2021)

en Airplay il faut que l'iPad puisse streamer ces MKV (qui sont souvent bien bien lourds) vers ta TV. Mais oui... c'est plutôt normal pour ça.


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Mai 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> en Airplay il faut que l'iPad puisse streamer ces MKV (qui sont souvent bien bien lourds) vers ta TV. Mais oui... c'est plutôt normal pour ça.


tu veux dire que cela tient plus au "poids" du fichier que de son format?


----------



## edenpulse (19 Mai 2021)

est-ce que la lecture en local direct sur l'iPad est fluide? si oui, c'est le poids...
Sinon, c'est le format.


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Mai 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> est-ce que la lecture en local direct sur l'iPad est fluide? si oui, c'est le poids...
> Sinon, c'est le format.


la lecture en local est parfaitement fluide
bon dommage si c'est le poids
merci pour tes retours


----------



## Chris K (20 Mai 2021)

Pour en avoir le cœur net : réencoder si possible MKV (avec Handbrake par exemple si tu as).


----------



## Sud083 (20 Mai 2021)

Tu ne peut pas changer le conteneur avec Subler pour passer du MKV au MP4 ?


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Pour en avoir le cœur net : réencoder si possible MKV (avec Handbrake par exemple si tu as).


ok je vais tenter ce WE
merci pour le plan


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Tu ne peut pas changer le conteneur avec Subler pour passer du MKV au MP4 ?


je ne connais pas subler, je vais essayer aussi cette piste
merci


----------



## Chris K (20 Mai 2021)

Tu essais de conserver « l’aspect » original de la vidéo et la générer au format mp4 comme suggéré par @Sud083 .
Logiquement tu devrais avoir une vidéo moins lourde sans dégradation notable pour le rendu.


----------



## Sud083 (20 Mai 2021)

MKV c’est un conteneur

Quel est le codec de ta vidéo ?

De toute façon si tu changes de conteneur sans toucher au codec de ta vidéo il ne devrait pas y’avoir de différences au rendu et ça se fais en quelques secondes

Après pour diminuer le poids de la vidéo il faudrait connaître son débit


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> MKV c’est un conteneur
> 
> Quel est le codec de ta vidéo ?
> 
> ...


oui effectivement désolé, en général c'est du X264 (parfois X264 Extreme je sais pas si ça change la donne)


----------



## Sud083 (20 Mai 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> oui effectivement désolé, en général c'est du X264 (parfois X264 Extreme je sais pas si ça change la donne)



H.264 du coup 

Tu peux mettre en conteneur MP4 plutôt que MKV


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> H.264 du coup
> 
> Tu peux mettre en conteneur MP4 plutôt que MKV


ok, je vais tenter ça ce WE, je vous tiendrai au courant, merci pour tout
bonne fin de journée


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Mai 2021)

je pense que le plus simple pour l'instant est de pouvoir lire et écrire des fichiers sur une clé usb, formatée et utilisable avec paragon ntfs.
maintenant je tenterai l’opération avec Handbrake qd même, par curiosité


----------

